# S.O.S Macbook, écran bleu incompréhensible et non c'est pas léopard....



## florianedo (5 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Je viens vers vous car je ne sais plus quoi faire...
Après avoir chercher sur plusieur forum les possibles raisons d'écran bleu sur MacBook, je ne trouve rien qui corresponde à mon problème!

Voici mon histoire:
Un matin, j'allume mon chère petit MacBook et j'ouvre l'application "microsoft world" pour rédiger un texte. Là surprise, il me dit que des typos sont endommagé et que je doit les suprimés. Pas de pannique j'avais eu le même problème 5j avant et il me suffisait de jeter le dossier "office 11" grâce à une manipe que j'avais trouver sur un forum microsoft. La dernière fois cela avait très bien marché mais là pas du tout alors j'essaye d'autres choses: de bouger les typos, de les fermé, etc; mais rien alors cela m'énerve et je décide de basculer sur ma session PC pour rédiger mon texte, ce que je fait je redémarre l'ordi et passe sur le disque pc. J'écrit mon texte, jusque là tt va bien!

Puis quand j'ai fini, je redémarre en mac pour aller sur internet car je prefère l'interface Mac...Et là, je vois le ptt pomme la ptt rou qui me dit qu'il charge, puis la fenêtre de chargement qui disparait 1/4 de sec plus tard ss avoir chargé et là fond bleu, un cursaur blanc en forme de flèche et un fond bleu. :hein: 

A chaque fois que je redémarre l'ordi c'est pareille, le son de démarrage, le ptt pomme le ptt cercle de chargement, la fénêtre de chargement mac os qui apparait et disparait aussi vite et fond bleu et flèche blanche..;

Que puis je faire? Je ne vois pas. Je pe tjrs accéder à ma session pc mais plus du tt à ma session mac.. 
Bon les mauvaises langues me dirons que C'est la faute de la session PC mais je vois pas pourquoi.  

Au secour que puis-je faire....Je ne vois rien sur l'écran a part du bleu??? Merci de m'aider je me perd dans tt ce bleu et meri à  ceux qui auront eu la passience de lire ce texte trop long mais incontournable pour vous expliquer mon problème!


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2007)

Commence par démarrer sur le DVD d'installation, histoire d'accéder à l'utilitaire de disque...


----------



## florianedo (5 Novembre 2007)

mais cela ne va t -il pas virée toutes mon installation????
:bebe:


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2007)

Je ne suis pas sûr de la marche à suivre depuis un DVD d'installation machine. En générale, j'emploie plutôt le DVD vendu pour toutes les machines. Mais, logiquement, il doit y avoir moyen de démarrer sur le DVD pour accéder à l'utilitaire de disque... Je m'en vais essayer, histoire de t'en dire plus.


----------



## florianedo (5 Novembre 2007)

Merci, car je ne voudrais pas tous effacer...même si pour l'instant j'accède à rien...Cela m'ennuirais vraiment de devoir refaire toutes l'installation.
Tiens moi au courant!
De tout manière je n'aurais le cd d'installe que demain aprem en rentrant chez moi
Merci de ton aide


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2007)

Me revoilà !

Donc tu insères au démarrage le DVD d'installation. Tu restes appuyer sur la touche C pour initier le démarrage sur lecteur optique. Ensuite, tu choisis la langue. La fenêtre d'installation arrive. Là, tu laisses tomber cette fenêtre et tu choisis "Utilitaire de disque" dans le menu déroulant de la barre du "Finder". Essaie de réparer les autorisations une fois que tu auras accès à "Utilitaire de disque" et tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## florianedo (5 Novembre 2007)

Euh comment tu sais que je dois "réparer les autorisations" et tu m'a pas dit si ça allais foutre en l'aire mon ancienne installe...?


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2007)

Au temps pour moi  En disant "Me revoil&#224;", c'est que j'ai essay&#233; sur ma machine avec un DVD d'installation 10.4.10. (Je n'ai peur de rien !)

Je te propose de r&#233;parer les autorisations, car ainsi l'"Utilitaire de disque" ira mettre un peu d'ordre dans ton disque. En outre, s'il parvient &#224; "charger" ton disque dans le syst&#232;me lanc&#233; depuis le DVD, il y a de fortes chances que cela r&#232;gle ton probl&#232;me de d&#233;marrage.

PS : je ne te proposerais pas qqch de p&#233;rilleux pour tes donn&#233;es sans t'en avertir.

PPS : la sauvegarde reste toutefois le meilleur moyen de te pr&#233;munir contre ce genre de d&#233;sagr&#233;ments.


----------



## florianedo (6 Novembre 2007)

est tu là tox??


----------



## florianedo (6 Novembre 2007)

sa ne marche pas, j'ai fait ce que tu m'a dit mais quand je redémarre il ya tjrs ce foutu écran bleu....C'est grave docteur?


----------



## SFW (31 Décembre 2007)

florianedo a dit:


> Là surprise, il me dit que des typos sont endommagé et que je doit les suprimés...




Je pense que c'est de là que vient le problème...:hein:j'ai le même problème que toi en ce moment!!
J'ai essayer de réparer les autorisations(et le disque par la même occasion):aucun résultat(toujours cette saletée d'écran bleu...:hein  Si seulement il y avait un moyen d' acceder a ses fichier apartir de l'utilitaire de disque...A ce moment on pourrait eventuellement restaurer les polices d'origine,mais surtout sauvegarder tout les fichiers  importants....pff qu'elle histoire!! si je savait j'orai jamais pris le risque de supprimer les polices!
Si jamais quelqu'un a une idée pour y remédier n'hésitez pas !! Sauvez nous!


----------



## Tox (31 Décembre 2007)

Peut-être que le plus simple serait une réinstallation, non ? Regarde ici pour t'en convaincre.


----------



## MamaCass (31 Décembre 2007)

Si vous avez une second mac (ou aller chez un copain) le mode cible peut vous permettre d'accéder à votre disque à partir du second mac et donc de supprimer les polices endommagées !

Plus d'infos sur le mode cible (target) :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=58583-fr


----------

